# skunk breeders and prices



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

i am starting to research skunks and wondered what the average prices were. i would want a black white male or female not too bothered first. well handled. been told £550 just wondering if anyone had any ideas of any cheaper as the hubbys a meanie and thinks it too expensive and im talking him into buying me one!is it possible to find any cheaper?


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

ive emailed a few breeders and have found all of the classic colour ones to be 500 dont think you will find them any cheeper


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

agggh i want! but cant talk hubby into more than 350-400! gutted!


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

i know that one i have spent months talking my OH into letting me have one been telling him all the facts and showing him the cute pics now he wants one more then me but we have to wait till next year due to hols but just gives me more time to read up on them and get prepered if you want one that bad might be worth waiting till next spring and saving for one and you will have plenty of time to work on him :lol2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Keep looking and your fingers crossed. They do come up in your husbands price range. Some breeders may reduce their price in favour of someone who has done their homework and knows their requirements.
Hope you are successful. They are worth it but beware not many people end up with only one.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Keep looking and your fingers crossed. They do come up in your husbands price range. Some breeders may reduce their price in favour of someone who has done their homework and knows their requirements.
> Hope you are successful. They are worth it but beware not many people end up with only one.


Yes they are addictive :whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> Yes they are addictive :whistling2:


Just a bit :whistling2:

There is a guy called Seb Miller who only sells Black & white classics & he charges £500 for his babies - some of which have a father that is actually a wild one that snook into the UK on a plane lol www.jungletalk.co.uk


----------



## ReHabitor (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm sorry if I got this wrong but if you're looking for an animal on a budget then maybe that animal isn't right for you. Perhaps you should look for an animal that you can afford to keep well


----------

